# Caterpillar, Cacoon, butterfly



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

As a caterpillar climbs a tree and creates it's own cacoon, so too have I carved out a workshop from the recesses of the house I have been renovating.

The Caterpillar then transforms into an entirely new creature... so too has a long time lurker that has NEVER posted an actual physical model transformed himself into an entirely new creature! Below is a humble, but significant post! My FIRST ACTUAL PHYSICAL model work! I got some fancy bits for my Dremel and cracked the seal on my 1/1000 TOS Enterprise and began cutting her out to make room for my backlit shuttle bay!

I realize that this image, alone, is somewhat uninteresting... but it is the start of a whole new me!

edit... it occurs to me I may annoy some by starting a new thread on this when I already started a thread on my backlit shuttle bay. I apologize... I'm just so gosh darned excited about starting my first real model that I'm standing here beside myself.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Break out the Champagne!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Lloyd... I don't really know who you are but I love you. I've checked this posting about a dozen times in the last hour and I'm just so thrilled to read me first "cheers".

I've been laying out plans for the base. I feel very strongly that a good build should be honored with a good base, so I'm planning the base of my first build right along with the build itself. This will be a small but very elegant build and I plan to keep her in a very prominent spot in my life. I'm hunkered down for a diplomatic but passionate debate with the wife that a science fiction model should go on the shelves in our living room!

Noticing your signature... 1966 to 2006... forty years... I remember two things... one... me waking up and being pissied off that my big brother and the baby sitter didn't wake me up... I missed Star Trek that night... 1967 I think... and the other being... the first time I drew the starship enterprise, and my big brother pointed out that I made the engines go down instead of up... I was a little kid!

ok... a third one... my first build of the Starship Enterprise... I built her, and the lights worked! You turned the dish to make the lights come on! I was sooooooo pround of her... but we had a bird that we sometimes let fly around the house... and she knocked down my starship Enterprise and she broke. I was crushed. We were very poor, but my Mom went out and bought me another kit and I built her again. What I wouldn't give to have either of those builds today... long since gone to the trash heap. This build will forever replace them in some small way.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

We all need a start, and you are off to a good one. Don't forget, take your time, plan how you want it to look finished, and enjoy yourself. I remember building my first ST models, and of course, I don't have them any more. So when I got back into model a couple of years ago, TOS starship was my first build.

To be honest, I have yet to finish a PL TOS 1701 yet. I keep getting side tracked, building other models. So you might get one built before me.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mozeltov!


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

C*o***** and m*a*zel tov


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ah! The corner is perfect! Looks like what I've imagined for my never-ending workshop project.

Great looking LMs on the shelves there!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*parts is parts...*

I fabricated the parts for the backlit shuttle deck... image included. I'm thinking a combination of backlit decals on the clear plastic, and backlit film laid over the framework. Later tonight I will resize the artwork to exactly fit the actual parts... 

I have a small piece of laminate drying... styrene, clear acrylic, styrene which will be cut into the porch for backlighting the little docking lights under the hangar doors. I'm pondoering how to rig lights for the little control room window over the doors and the nav light thingy on top of the secondary hull just above the shuttle bay doors. It's a very very tight fit, so I pondering quite a bit... but I'm getin' stuff done!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is a different twist on the hangar deck. I will be wanting to see this. I bought a resin hangar deck for my model. I can not light it, but I will wait for my 22 inch one, to light the hangar.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*more parts*

The porch is ready to figure out how to fit the fiber optics...

solo photo gymnastics...

I think I need a better camera...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Is this a kit you bought, or your own idea?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

It's all original baby... who the heck would make a kit you need tweezers to touch? I'm making the digital artwork available to anyone who wants it, but it's a hairy LITTLE project!

If someone wants to make a kit out of it... contact me... I don't think there are many folks out there willing to work at this teeny scale... but what the heck.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm thinking I'll have to cut off the back end to assemble the lighting... inspired by Joel Tavera's bold move on his DeBoer build... the fiber opritcs required for the porch lighting, and the 3 little lights on the hull to the rear are challenging me to gigure out an alternative solution.

I bought a fancy little band saw, and went to Home Depot today and got a fine little coping saw blade for her today... but the thought of doing such major surgery still has me cringing.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I know what you are going through, with teeny scale. I am working on a 1/1000 K-7 model, and I scratched built the hangar. I bought shuttles from Starship Modelers. Take a look. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v218/lloyd2/K-7/e27e8536.jpg


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Your K-7 looks cool Lloyd. I've been watching your progress but I didn't immediately recognize your name. Best of luck with it!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Todays parts...*

I made some decals, and they backlit very well, but ultimately I decided to go with the backlit film all around. I reduced the washed out look by making a two layer backlit effect. A greyscale shadow screen goes behind the color screen to accentuate the lighting. Also, when not lit, the forground colors are close to "normal". The extreme lights and darks happen as an effect of the shadow screen filtering some of the light from the lightsheet. I won't get to any lit images today, as parts have to dry before I can build again.

I did a light test last night and it looked awesome! I took pictures but they were too blurry to make it out. I will manage to get some good pictures when I do the real assembly.

I added pic of the tiny little control room windows and the parts for the shuttle. I still have no idea how I'm going to get the decals on. I've got a great pair of lighted magnifying glasses that helps immensely, but holding the tiny parts will be a challenge. I'm thinking a needle with a tiny drop of super glue... any tips from experience would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am really impressed with your hangar deck. That is part of the fun of modeling, to come up with a new idea, never tried before. It seems all your plans are working out.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Fiber optic Question*

OK... I've been sucked into regular old paying work and haven't worked on my model for quite some time! 

I've got a little time and I'm experimenting with fiber otpics for tiny strobe lights and maybe even some spots. 

My spot experiments are going just fine, but I remember seeing some tips for flaring the ends of a fiber optic strand to form a kind of bubble at the end. I've been screwing around with my hot knife and I'm very unsatisfied with the results. I can't seem to find the page where the person explained the technique. Can anyone help me?

On my 1/1000 TOS I want to add little strobes off to the side of the saucer like we saw in that great animation dedicated to Matt Jeffries, and I want to add little tiny red lights on the side of the bridge. If I can get comfortable with the technique I might take liberties and add a little light on the back of the warp engines.

My backlit shuttle deck? 
Well my work/play has stopped for now.. just too busy with work, but the first try looks cool and I will definitely be putting that in! I've also had the little 1/2500 enterprises sitting by my computer while I do my real work, and I've been thinking a lot about trying to light one up... strobes, blinkies, and all. No shuttle deck, though.

God only knows when I'll start in on my 66 inch cutaway... although I did mock up a lttle bowling alley to scale with it! in paper.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

?? How the heck did I miss this thread?

Fantastic!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...maybe because it's been a dead topic for a few months?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

drewid142 said:


> ...maybe because it's been a dead topic for a few months?


Maybe it's because I was a member when this topic was fresh, but somehow I failed to read it then.

I WAS trying to compliment ya.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

THANKS! I'm just expressing my shame at how long it's been since I got anything done on it. There's dust settling on my untouched but well started assemblies.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

drewid142 said:


> THANKS! I'm just expressing my shame at how long it's been since I got anything done on it.


Nothing to feel shame about! It's a common occurance. I'll go great guns on something...get it half done...and then it'll sit for a few months...a year...THREE YEARS....

I know the scenario. Life happens!

You're back at it again on a great project...this is what matters. It's nice to see someone take 'the road less travelled' and your mini hangar deck certainly is all that!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement Mr. Sniffah!

I've always loved the tiniest little details on a well made model... but this is the first time I've ever tried to make one. I haven't actually built a model I was proud of since, er, well... ever! I started collecting kits a few years ago, and now I'm trying to build one... but I swore I wouldn't bother building one unless I gave it my all. Where do I store all my rough builds when display space is so hard to come by in the first place!

I've been pondering the possibility of recasting the parts for my 1/2500 kit, either in clear, or better yet, setting the fiber optics into the mold. It is so very very tiny... really lighting one up with spots and all would be amazing! I'm a bit of a dreamer, but I figure if I at least give it a real try it will be fun... and might produce a really cool model. The real challenge is figuring how to get some wires and fiber optics molded into the arms that hold the nacelles on the little refit.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

> ...setting the fiber optics into the mold.


 I like your thinking. Somewhat unconventional... This is good! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

a reminder to anyone reading this thread... I'm looking for help "flaring" the ends of a fiber optic... something about heating the end to make a bubble that looks like a bulb at the end. I've tried the heat gun/soldering iron and gotten unnacceptable results. Have any of you done this that can share a little advice?

Carson Dyle... I just dug up your comments about using a drop of sanding resin (HAPOL 1300-1E) tinted with food coloring and I'm finally going to try THAT.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Scribing 1701 lines... turntable?*

What do you guys use to turn the saucer to scribe the panel lines on the saucer.

I've marked the radial lines with pencil, but I want to scribe the circles first, as I think they will present the most problems. Any advice? A cake turntable? I've ordered the spray booth turn table from Micromark, but I don't think that will be good for this... too tallt o be really steady, and lots of clips and junk in the way.

I'm picturing a little wood rig above the saucer for holding the scriber steady, and turning the saucer under it.

I'm going for very subtle scribed lines, but I want to catch the light on the recessed lines. We're talking about the little 1/1000 kit, by the way.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Personally, I'd just use pencil lines for the grid.

If inscribing them (as I've done before on an AMT 18" model), I'd do the radial lines first and then do the circular lines since that would disguise the fact that some of the circular lines aren't exactly perfect.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*scribes of yore*

I'm a compass and gouge kinda' guy.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If not already glued on the model, the fibre optics can be flared with a match, or candle. Just move the end to the flame, and it will flare, but don't leave it too long. It will cool fast, and ready to install. 
If they are installed, then, I don't know.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

THANKS LLOYD!  I'll give that a try!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You are welcome. I first learned of this, from Starlog article by Brick Price. The FX wizard was showing how to put lights in the AMT 18" 1701. It works good, as long as the hole is not bigger than the flare.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*I need a better camera!*

I can't afford an airbrush right now... so I moved onto a new project to work on parts and assemblies... I'm screwing around with the Refit Shuttle Deck. 

I've got an ambitious lighting plan for the walls... 2 Fiber optics running down behind the top edge to spill light between each of the ribs in the main shuttle bay. I made a jig for my drill press and drilled out 24 holes in each... which worked pretty well... but not uniform enough...

So I cut off the top, built it back up from sheet, and used tiny U channels to make cradles for the fiber optic. This turned out very cool! The pics don't do it justice.

I've also started on a work bee with open door, a shuttle with open door and single Fiber optic inside to light it.

Also fabricated some cool railing from strip, and cut out the control room windows for a part I'm working on.

I'm thrilled with the results... but I need a better camera... and an airbrush!

oh yeah... and I'm building her with the middle doors closed... eliminating the larger cargo bay... I'm not crazy about having such a huge space taken for such things... and I'll use the space for my interior lighting plan... which is also very aggressive... more on that later.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You either insane, or a genius! :lol: 
I am excited by your ambitious plans, and so far I am impressed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lookin' great so far!


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm jealous now.
The work area looks great, but those goodies under the table (PL refits) make me jealous...especially since I've only got one.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Open WorkBe for Shuttle Deck*

Here's the WorkBee with open hatch. I'm pretty happy with it... although I just ordered Thomas' Refit decals, and I may incorporate his WorkBee decals ontothe final.

I'm moving onto a light test of my shuttle deck next!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Microscopic work.You must have a steady hand. Amazing work!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Magnifying Face Mask thingie!*

I got one of those big face mask magnifying helmet thingies... NO WAY I could do without it now.

I want to do a light test but I need to delve into the whole resistor LED mess...

So I'm working on the shuttlecraft tonight... I came up with a way to rez up the little warp engines... a piece of 1.5 mm I beam, with .75 mm quarter round laid into the groove... too small for my current camera... but here's a diagram of what I did.

What the heck... I tried the camera on it...

Have any of you used Thomas' new decals... the ones with the Workbee decals? Can you tell me any words of widom on using the tiny WorkBee decals?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got the magnifying goggles, with lights. Very good to see small models. 
You need a microscope for you computer. I bought one years ago,and you can snap pictures, too.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Todays Labor*

Light test... no photos... two hands needed to hold the Fiber optics and parts... but the lighting washing down the sides of the shuttle bay walls look good!

Messed around with the shuttle... made the warp engines wider.

Scratched out a little test stand to stand next to the open work bee and chose two figures from the Prieser collection... one will have his foot up on the side of the work bee and his hand resting on the open edge of the cockpit... the other will simply stand in front of the test stand conversing.

Drilled hole in the back of the shuttle and tried out the interior lighting of the shuttle with a single fiber optic... looks good.

I may spring for a better camera soon... this tiny stuff is too cool not to document.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Seriously need some advice*

OK... so now I've invested days of agonizingly boring labor into building the Shuttle bay wall for my lighting plan... but I need some advice on glueing in the fiber optics. If I screw it up... well... I just can't screw it up. I'll cry or something.

The plan... I tore apart the shuttle bay wall part, and built it back up with a tiny, very uniform framework for mounting 24 little fibers to wash light down between each of the little ribs. My light test held by hand are very very exciting.

Here's my problem. There is a tiny bit of play in the little channels I made for the fibers, and I need them to angle in towards the wall, not away from it... see "Yes" and "No" in the enclosed illustration.

Does anyone have any good advice as to how to glue these things in... what glue to use, etc?


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

A little slow set CA with accelerant shoule do. I would reccomend placing a small amount around the fiber optic slightly back from the end. Slide into place and hold with slight finger pressure to make it angle as required. Then to us the accelerant, have a dip wire to just place a small drop where you just placed the fibre.

As to tiny? Nah! I work on watches all day and some of those parts are like specs of dirt. My magnification tools start with an optivisor then a 5x loupe (one eye only) 7x loupe, 10x loupe and stereo microscope that can go to 90x.
I love to work on tiny stuff just to hear folks exclaim "How did you DO that?!"

So far your work looks quite nice, keep it up.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Heaven! I'm havin' a good ol' time... but "work" is sure to set back in soon. I'm trying to get the shuttle deck done before it goes back on the shelf... and I've GOT to get an airbrush and a better camera.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Light Test*

It's gonna be sweet!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Hee Hee!

No doubt! I feel positively GIDDY! ( well, maybe I wouldn't go THAT far... :freak: )


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*I Got a new Camera!*

I DID IT! I got a new camera... a Canon S2SI for about $350. I gave it to my wife for our anniversary last night... she loved it! Pshych! Here's my first little test Macro shot... SWEET!

I can finally show the custom railing and control room windows I scratched from sheet stock and strips.

I'll try to rig up my fibers and post some cool stuff later this week


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking Good!! 
I am wondering, will you have enough room in the model, for all your lights?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

VERY good question, Lloyd. I just went and did my first rough test fit... and it's gonna be tight. I installed all the fibers kind of bowwed to the rear... and I'll need to gently bend them all to lean the other way. I'm glad you asked, though. I never really did my homework on that.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I tried the FO route myself with my shuttle bay awhile back. Found out the hard way that the fit was very tight. Too tight. I had to scrap it. But I am sure there is a proper way to make them all fit. I didn't want to dwell too long on that. 

Good luck Drewid....great work by the way. Really inspiring.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Lounging...*

I got tired of working on the shuttle bay, so I started on my Lounge today.

I don't like the screwy scale of the furnishings relative to the little figures, so I scratched a new lounge a little longer and with taller furnishings.

It does fit, by the way... the jury is still out on my shuttle deck fitting, but I'll find a way.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A big improvement to lounge. Is should look really good, when lit.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

drewid142 said:


> I got tired of working on the shuttle bay, so I started on my Lounge today.
> 
> I don't like the screwy scale of the furnishings relative to the little figures, so I scratched a new lounge a little longer and with taller furnishings.
> 
> It does fit, by the way... the jury is still out on my shuttle deck fitting, but I'll find a way.


Awesome. 1970's orange furniture. Just like the 'real thing'...

And you call _ME_ a madman...  :wave:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Lounge with Crew*

even though I used all matte paints... I'm kind of bummed about the reflectance of the floor with light coming from the rear as i am planning... any suggestions... spray with matte finish to smooth it out?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

drewid142 said:


> even though I used all matte paints... I'm kind of bummed about the reflectance of the floor with light coming from the rear as i am planning... any suggestions... spray with matte finish to smooth it out?


Mix some talcum powder in with Future floor acrylic. Test the mix on another surface before trying on your O-Lounge. You should be able to knock the sheen down on that deck.

Or you could use MicroScale Micro Flat. It brushes on and is self-levelling like the Future-talc mix I mentioned.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Mr Sniffah!

I got some baby powder that is just Talc and fragrance... OK?

Can you add some words on technique?

How much powder to how much Future? Just stir them up in a bowl? Can I brush it on... I still don't have an airbrush... soon...


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Uh...

Just git yerself some talcum powder and experiment. I think 4:1 future to talcum is a good ratio to start. Always test on something else. Mix it up in a small jar or even a plastic film can with a brush handle till the powder dissolves.

Considering how small an area you're talking about, you'd only need a few drops. You could try the baby powder...but TEST FIRST. 

Or you could just whip out the Dullcoat.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*ThANKS FOR THE tIP, gLU!*

I'll give it a try... on some scrap, of course...

NICE WORK on that tiny Star Destroyer!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

drewid142 said:


> I'll give it a try... on some scrap, of course...


Sure. I think it'll work for ya.



> NICE WORK on that tiny Star Destroyer!


Thanks again!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Free time holds out...*

I'm still unemployed... so... I'm work/playing...

now on the arboretum... heres my progress... custom scratch... 2 stories... plus "holographic" sky going about 2 more stories up... 

here's my, how unusual... request for assistance... trees... I need to build some cool little trees... I understand the woodlands scenic adhesive to stick on the leaves... but how to build such a small framework... wire? suggestions? I've got some wire here... but it's too tempered to bend easily so I've got to buy some new wire tomorrow... any advice would be appreciated.

In the upper left of the last picture... thats a test of the woodland scenics water drying overnight.

also note... I eliminated the cargo handling facility and closed the middle shuttle bay doors... to make room for a cooler arboretum.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Did you fix that O-lounge floor? Were you able to come up with a brush-on flat?

As for trees, the lichen used for H-O scale model railroading should fit the bill nicely. Once you put your arboretum in the hull and seal it up, it will be hard to see, even when lit.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Fix the floor... not yet... I felt like playing so I started a new part...

I'll do the talc and future this weekend. Thanks again for the tip.

lichen... I'm shooting for something more to scale... I want to feel the presence of trees. I'm planning to do ALL windows with clear acetate... A LOT OF WORK to lay in the window frames... but I plan to see clearly into ALL windows.

...and I call YOU nuts!

I'll probably crash and burn... but that's what I'm trying to do. I'm thikin' this ship has obsessed me for more than a few decades... I ought to give her my all.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, you can always test lichen. If it works at 1/87th, then it should work better for 350th. But, as with any advice, you can use it or not!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Glu... your prompt and wise input is greatly appreciated!

I've got some lichen right here... and a whole mess of woodland scenics grass, turf, rocks, and junk... but I'm going to figure out how to make custom trees... or not... all efforts so far have failed miserably.

well... hold o a minute... my frustration with the lichen so far has been glueing select bits of it... it's so moist... how do you glue it?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Elmers.

Plus...the lichen needs to dry some.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

One idea about the trees, how about making a few alien looking trees. The crew is diverse, as the Federation, so it would be nice to see some weird looking trees.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> One idea about the trees, how about making a few alien looking trees. The crew is diverse, as the Federation, so it would be nice to see some weird looking trees.


Oooh!

Scale Topiary! :dude:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Why not? I have found growing along dirt roads, various lichens? that look alien.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Why not? I have found growing along dirt roads, various lichens? that look alien.



Indeed! Why not? It's a hella good idea.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I like it!... but it still has to look like some kind of tree... not an instantly recognizable cluster of lichen.

I posted on an N-scale site... but I may get booted...thefirstrule is ALL messages MUST be about N-scale railroad...

I cleared about 4 stories of elevatio for the sole purpose of puttig in some cool TREEs... but making them is proving to be quite a task.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I see your point about looking like trees, so just take pieces from different lichens, and arrange then to look like trees. It should be fun seeing what can be created.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*treee*

feeble test effort...


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ See?

Alien flora. It's all cool.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Now lichen is more for deciduous varieties. Conifers are a bit more difficult.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rhapsing Philosophical-like...

There are ( at least) 2 schools of thought here...

Alien plants looking very strange... cool indeed...

Alien plants looking very much like what we know as plants... Earth being governed by the same rules of physics as any alien world... light, water, etc... why not alien worlds look like our own...

tuning points... gravity, light intensity, atmospheric pressure... blah blah, blah...

I'm looking to make Ponderosa Pines... is that a conifer?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes...Ponderosas are conifers. But they should be easier to do than say...a Doug Fir or Blue Spuce with lichen.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...wait til you see the rediculously little and detailed bridge I'm working on... 

I MUST be able to make a tree... oh... wait... only who can make a tree?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

" I think I shall never see...

Anything so lovely as a tree..."

~ Kryptonian memory crystal number something-or-other....


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Yay! Trees!*

I found a site that sells tree models as small as 3/4 inch... I can cut off the bottoms to get down to what i need. I ordered a bunch... if they work out, I'd behappyto sell extras to whoever wants at the fractional cost... typical cost was about 10 bucks for a pack of 6 trees... I got 4 differet kinds.

http://www.miniaturetree.com/viewcategory.asp?DirID=79


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Expensive....but you'll get the look you want.


~ The Sniffah...fancier of Bansai!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*yeah... kind of expensive*

yeah... kind of expensive... but I've been wanting to play with the woodland scenics stuff for a long time... maybe make a cool little N-Scale track... just an excuse to build a cool bridge and some hills with trees and a river and junk.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

With trees, you got to have a dog. HeHe


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...and fish in the pond


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

drewid142 said:


> yeah... kind of expensive... but I've been wanting to play with the woodland scenics stuff for a long time... maybe make a cool little N-Scale track... just an excuse to build a cool bridge and some hills with trees and a river and junk.












Don't forget to make them happy trees. Happy hills. A happy little cloud or two... :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

...Happy junk....

Just....happy.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*waiting for my trees to arrive...*

waiting for my "happy" trees to arrive...

Here's my arboretum to date. It's my first time screwing around with the woodland scenics stuff but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Yippee... Happy Trees arrived*

They look cool as heck!

I think it will be very important, and quite a challenge to light them well from one side to accentuate their form... other wise they start to look like a cloud of green above the ground.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Those are excellent!

I think when I do mine, or if I do the arboretum...I'll have a sand-garden and some bald-headed Buddhist monk raking it.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Ready for fitting...*

This is as far as I'm going with the Arboretum until I'm dealing with fit issues and the master lighting plan. Thanks for the words of encouragement! I'm pretty psyched about it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really awesome! Did I see some birds in the trees?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

No... you probably saw some shavings from me drilling out holes for the trees after I had turfed the whole thing... stupid! I spent half an hour with the magnigogles on using a fine tweezer to pull out little tiny white shavings from drilling holes for 4 tress when the rest of the piece was essentially finished... 

...but your right... if anyone ever does ask... I'll say it's white doves in the trees!

There are intenitional fish in the pond... little specks of silver paint added before putting in the Woodland Scenics Water goo.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Working Drawing...*

Here's a working drawing... I'm just starting to reconcile scale issues for the Rec Deck... see approximate l"Arsenal figure in the image... and early planning of the Rec Deck. I want to be as true to the drawings as i can... but most importantly, I want the figures that populate the space to fit well.

Image is at scale at 300 dpi


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I know Thomas said the rec deck was scrapped, because they thought you could not see inside. Will all your work, work?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Lloyd... I think so... My whole master plan is based on laying down thin PE or punch and Die cut brass sheets and backing them with clear acetate windows. I'm going for the effect you get looking up at a skyscraper and seeing the ceiling lights of all the floors. Nuts? Maybe... but at least I'm honing my skils for my next project... the 66 inch cutaway TOS Enterprise!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

... in between madly cutting parts... I think to myself... wait... Lloyd has a very very good point! 

It's not so much that I think it will work that it is that I hope that it will work. The flexibility of fiberoptic strands in large bundles has me very worried. 

All I can say is... we'll see. 

How "entertaining" it would be to see a newbie crash and burn?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Starting the RecDeck*

I'm starting my Rec Deck. I went through some scale questions on another thread... as it turns out... the Rec Deck set simply does not fit into the hull... so I used Andy Proberts concept drawing to flesh out a new structure. The curve of the hull doesn't make it very easy... but I got the contour, then built up the floors using thin curved stacks inbetween larger flat areas. I think It's going to look pretty cool, and will be able to populate with figures and furniture!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Man...that's a very nice start!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Good choice of design. I like that better, anyway. I hope you kept the other model, it might look good as part of the base/stand.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The other model was the Officer's Lounge that goes right behind the bridge... this is the Rec Deck on the Starboard Rear edge of the saucer.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I must have been thinking of another modeler's work. 

Are you going to make the EVA hatch, that Spock left the ship by, under the saucer?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I wasn't planning on doing the EVA hatch... do you know of any good reference on it?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I know of only the DVD. Want some screen grabs?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I know of only the DVD. Want some screen grabs?



You mean those ones of The Shat on wires puffin' around in his Rubbermaid spacesuit outside of the uncompleted set?

Those are kewl! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Yea, that's it. It was sooooo tacky to put that in the movie. But how many movies have you seen, with a behind a scene IN the movie?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Yea, that's it. It was sooooo tacky to put that in the movie. But how many movies have you seen, with a behind a scene IN the movie?



I have to say....just that one!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Rec Deck Progress*

I think I'm addicted to posting...

I got back from Vacation a few days ago but didn't get to work on my model until today... This Rec Deck is frustrating... it DOES NOT FIT in the ship... period. I love Krakos solution because it let's you see what you expect in the window... but I want to put figures in there because that's the cute new trick I'm into these days... so here's what I've come up with so far... the back lit turbo lifts are kind of cool I think. I used my dremel to grind the part from the cargo deck down to half, and then cut a single story unit out of each. They are temporarily superglued to bits in preparation for painting them.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Cool idea for the rec deck. I knew you could do it!

As for your addiction, we like it! MORE!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I think Drewid is a true sniffer. What a fun thread!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm not a glue sniffer... but I did do a little spray painting indoors last night... I need a spray booth.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I was sniffing glue last night! I was working on a 1/2500 1701, and I swear it was floating!


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

That is soooooo cool! This rec deck is gonna be awesome!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

*************drewid142************

AWESOME!!!!! What size of fiber optic strand did you use for the shuttle bay and where did you get it?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Actias... What size? I'm not sure... it was the wider of the range I bought... I think it was 1mm, but it's proving to be very tough to bend to my will in getting it to fit... if I had to do it over again... and I may very well have to do just that, I would use a number of thin strands rather than each thcker strand so that it would bend more easily to fit into the space... I got discouraged when it came time to fit it into the model so I moved onto more fun stuff... the other little sets... I'll get back to fitting the shuttle deck into the model soon and will post my efforts then. This is my first venture into the fiber optic realm. I'm happy as heck with the results except for the fact that it looks like it may very well not fit into the model due to the uncooprative fibers being too stiff to fold down.... it is what it is. I WILL make it work, but I fear I may have to build the shuttle deck all over again... only time will tell. Right now... I'm playing with the Rec Deck. I think I'll actually build the saucer before I work on the shuttle deck again. AARGH!

I ordered the fiber optic from http://www.fiberopticproducts.com/


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrr*

AAAArrrr. Me thinks we kan't lit this diy g'by w'dat a posting... so here's at it!

WIP Happy Talk Like a Pirate Day!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You..you...kit basher! 

As long as you know where the parts go, then all is well!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Arr... I'm thinkin' akit bash'r takes parts from other kits to make a new wan.

Awlll thees partz is faabreekat'd from stock bitz... sowz A'thinkz tha kit bash'r title z'a meesappropreeashun of tha term!

me pirate's a beet tasked on such verbage!

on the left, the tiny bits is little seats cuts from L beam with tiny little risers cutrs from strip stock.

On the right is a bunch of L'arsenal figures glued to strip stock for painting.

The little tree is because I'm thinking of adding some folliage to the room when it's done... but it will have to be cut down a bunch... shrubbery y'know.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Gotta learn to work the camera*

I've got most of the figures into the set... but, man... I've got to learn to work this camera better!

EDIT- I replaced the picture with one in focus.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Still looking good! It is really coming along fast.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*RecDeck Light Test!*

My first light test on the Rec Deck Ceiling. I made photoshop ceilings... and tried printing on backlight film and on transparency. I also made black and white hold out masks for both. I found that the backlight film held back too much light... as there isn't that much to start with... so I ended up with just the transparency hold out mask and the light sheet. It's cool as pooh... but I'm concerned it's still too dark... any suggestions?

I should add... that I will be sanding down the wall thickness so the window frames will be very thin, then glueing clear sheet, then painting or foiling to prevent light leaks. 

The effect is exactly what I wanted... especially the low shots looking up to see the ceiling lights... but the light output of the lightsheet is a little low. I'm thinking about adding a row of fiber optic on the ceiling line to spill light into the space... but I'm hoping a light guru out there might have some good advice!

...as finishing touches... I just glued in the turbo lifts and added a little starfleet logo from Thomas' sheet of decals on the rear center wall, and I'm painting a few L'arsenal figures cut off from the waist to populate the table sofas... other than that... I've just gotta solve the light situation and I'm on to the little hallway sets for the rest of the windows!

oh... and I'll be adding in the little 2nd floor deck up front by the lights.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

*WOW!!* That is so impressive! How does it fit in the model? 

As for the ceiling lights, how about thinning the printing on the ceiling. The less printing, might bring in more lights, if you understand me.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah... I understand... but short of an all white ceiling... it's the detail in the ceiling that I want to see when I look in the window from below. I went with much larger lights than I would like for that exact reason... to maximaize the white space for illumination.

I think it fits just fine... I've been working on the rim parts... but I still have to cut out some of the structural bits in the upper saucer part... but I've checked as best I can and it should fit just fine. I've been using the side and bottom saucer parts for fit checks... and I've studied the changes needed for the top saucer... lesson learned from my shuttle bay... which might have to be redone... ooooh that hurts.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Much as I enjoy following Drew's progress, I do wish he was more detail oriented. I mean, he's just dashing it all together with no regard for the little things.

 

Beautiful work, dude.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*First Corridor Parts!*

Thanks Carson! Great to hear from you! It was your comment to get off my but and model that got me started here!

Here's a little preview of the first upper saucer corridor!

Yes... I'm planning to put little sets with ceiling lights behind every single window on the ship.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

(Sound effect of a man's jaw hitting the floor)

In-freakin'-credible!!

Ultimately, I think that your goal should be such that you are able to place -- and name -- every single crew person on the ship.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have no doubts, that you are crazy! To have rooms, in every set of windows! I like your ideas, and more impressed all the time. Any plans to bring it to Wonderfest?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have been thinking I want to go to Wonderfest... as I have never been. It sounds pretty fun. I worry about transporting such a delicate piece of work... perhaps I would drive it there... from Wahsington DC? Oooh. I hope so... let's see if I don't crash and burn along the way though... there's plenty of opportunity for me to get egg on my face with such an ambitious build... my first build since I was a kid... about 30 years ago! I started a 1/1000 TOS... but that's on hold til I get my airbrush... soon.

Thanks for the encouragement. I'm enjoying the build, and the posting, and the comments... it's like having a bunch of friends watch me do my hobby and letting me watch them do theirs. My friends here at home think I'm embracing the ubernerd inside of me as I'm doing this... although a few have gotten pretty excited to look at the cool little... and I mean LITTLE sets I'm building. The exterior paint job is the real hurdle to get over, and I'm yet to even start.

My current build plan is to finish the interiors of the saucer and get it all lit and sealed up and primed.

The effect I'm going for is like what you see when you look up at a building... and see the ceiling lights on each floor. I'm going to tone done the bright spots on the saucer and rely on an exterior lighting scheme in the display location in my office. I'll do some of the spots on the engineering section spilling onto the nacelle arms, though.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful work. You've really raised the bar!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Little E*

I got kinda bored making all these little chairs and tables... so I made a TINY little Enterprise... approx 1/100000 scale. It's shown here sitting in the Officer's Lounge for scale... but it will hide in a little gallery in one of the saucer rim windows.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is amazing! You are going to make decals for it? LOL


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Drewid, simply fantastic!! The wow factor you bring is very exciting.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Decals? Well at 600 dpi I probably have only a dot or two to make a letter... so I'll just have to settle for a paint job from a single horse hair tied to an old brush handle!

Raist... thanks man! ... but I think I'm screwing around with these little sets because I'm afraid to start tackling the stuff you've been working on... which looks cool as heck, by the way!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Afraid of the painting? That is why I haven't started mine. I need more pratice at painting, before I start.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> but I think I'm screwing around with these little sets because I'm afraid to start tackling the stuff you've been working on... which looks cool as heck, by the way!



I had a spare kit I tested all my painting on. You can do the same with the spare secondary hull bottom. You'll be surprised at the stuff you can do when you try. I have never scratchbuilt anything in my life which is why I have not attempted the stuff you've been working on. One day I'll throw my hat into the ring. Until then, I always look forward to seeing work such as yours. Truly inspiring.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK... I'm ready to sepnd some real money on light sheet... I need a lot of it.

I've got a little starter kit here that I've been doing tests with, but now I need to buy it in bulk. Can anyone tell me the best source?

Also... fiber optic shrink tubes?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*corridor...*

working... LOTS OF FINESSE NEEDED TO FIT THE VERTICAL CLEARANCE FOR TWO FLOORS...

Backlit wall on backlit film.... ceiling lights printed on clear film... fit test DONE...

lightsheet and fiber optic input/


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Not workin' for me. I think you should start over.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just wondering or maybe causing trouble, but can you get photo of the rooms through the windows. And larger photos, if possible. Are you going to leave the windows open, so to not obstruct the view?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Man, that is absolutely gorgeous! Excellent work. :thumbsup: 

I'm definitely going to have to get rid of my models. There's no way I can live up to these standards....


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*light sheet and shrink tube?*

Lloyd... I'm sanding down the exterior from the inside to thin the walls, then glueing clear acetate, then foil and black the inside to prevent light leak... and crossing my fingers.

Griff... keep your models, man... I'm sure to fall on my face when it comes time to do the aztek!

Carson... ppppppppppppp (sound of a raspberry, or running ones finger up and down over their lips and they expel air through them)

All... can anyone point me at the best source to buy light sheet in quantity and shirnk tubes for fiber optics?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Only heard of Lightsheets, and I have seen shrink tubes at Radio Shack, but not sure it is what you need.

Jeffrey, as for you models, Christmas is coming.... :lol:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

soooo... any help? I need source for lightsheet and shrink tubes for fiber optic... and I'm an ambitious newbie!

please!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Side Track!*

I got tired of building the little chairs for my Refit interiors so I decided to start another model in parallel... the 1/12 Mercury Capsule. I'm building John Glenn's Friendship 7... and the panel is quite different from the panel included with the kit so I'm scratch building the control panel.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Busy hands!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

yeah... but I've got lots of things I'm supposed to be working on that aren't models... it's an addiction, I think!

It may be a while before I have an interesting post on the Refit... as there are now a whole bunch of repetitive parts to fabricate for the lounges and corridors on the side of the saucer... I'll get some installed and post some shots of looking in the windows as soon as I can.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Well...progress...*

I've been too busy with ohter things lately to model... and my refit interiors are calling to me... but I spent a few hours on my Friendship 7 Mercury panel...

All dials set for backlighting with glossy clear covers, all lit buttons set for backlighting or fiber optic.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So real looking!  Got to see that lit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Very nice, Drew. :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks guys! I have seen scant few pics of this model built up and none with the panels lit... if there's anyone out there that has done it... can we see some pics and hear some war stories?

Like my refit and 1/1000 TOS... I'm going to take my time one assembly at a time and do her up right!

I'll get back on my refit interiors soon... and then this thread will be in the right posting category again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

That panel is beeeeeeautiful !!
When you get the lighting done we just gotta see it.

Outstanding work Drew :thumbsup:


----------

